# Hello!



## SteveLovesMilk (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, to be honest I really don't know how I should introduce myself in a way that would help me fit in with the other writers on this site but here's my attempt.

My name is Steve Miller, Like the band, I'm 17 years old and because of this I'm most likely one of the least experienced writers here. I'm still enrolled in high school but my life passion is writing. I've been putting my thoughts onto paper ever since I learned how to spell them, and I've always been somewhat more advanced in most subjects in school than my fellow peers. Yet it's always been reading and writing that I felt I've performed best in, but I'm not introducing my writing here; I'm sure there will be plenty of time for that in the near future, so I'll get back to introducing myself. I live in the great gem state, Idaho. Contrary to popular stereotypes though I'm not a potato farmer nor do I know anyone who is. I've grown up in the rapidly expanding suburbs of Boise, Idaho. My upbringing wasn't traumatic and my life isn't interesting in the least bit, and as far as I'm concerned I'm just a regular person. The one thing about me that distances me from my peers though is my dislike of pop-culture. You can't tell by looking at me that I'm any different from the rest of my generation, but I do voice my opinions about the problems in our society and this terrible sense of materialism that exists within The United States. I'll be the first one to call you on hypocrisy and I'll also admit that I myself am a hypocrite much like the rest of the country. I can be stubborn at times and a complete jack-ass at others. I'm very quick to judge people but I don't dwell on first impressions so I hope you can get a somewhat firm grasp at what kind of person I am but not so firm that your image of who I am is sealed in stone. I'm looking forward to sharing my writing and my ideas with the community here and I hope to be accepted and viewed as a writer and not written off as a rebellious adolescent who doesn't deserve any respect. I hope to earn the respect of some of the great literary artists that are part of this community and I hope to develop as a writer and as a person through this forum.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## candid petunia (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to WF, Steve. We have writers younger than 17 here, so do not call yourself inexperienced. We're all learning, the only time we cease to learn is when we're dead.
Have some cookies, you could take them with your milk. :cookie:


----------



## Nickie (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello to you Mike, and welcome to the forums. Btw, I only like milk when there's chocolate in it...


----------



## Like a Fox (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm always sort of surprised when someone calls themself a regular person, as if there is such a thing. I'm sure you're plenty weird, (best if you are- around here anyway.) I hope you like it here. I learned more than I ever had before when I first joined this forum. Now of course I've gotten far too big for my boots, but what's a writer without an insatiable ego?

I also love milk.


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Steve, 
a regular guy is going to be a weird person to find amongst the rest of us. Best of luck. 

I am 52 and have less experience in writing than you, work that one out. And there are times when I feel like a lone punk at a goth festival. There is nothing to fit in with here. So be yourself. No one will notice.


----------



## RedSky (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm only 14 and starting out too.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome, Steve.  We're all regular people here;


----------



## Gardening Girl (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome Steve!  As surprising as it sounds, you aren't necessarily one of the least experienced writers here.  Bazz said it well.  Be yourself, respect others and most of all enjoy yourself here.  I'm sure you will learn lots.  

I don't like milk at all and never have all my life.  But I do like cake.. especially chocolate cake.


----------



## SouthernRiver4 (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to Writing Forums!


----------



## BabaYaga (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome Steve, looking forward to having some 'regular' blood around here. Far too many whackos hanging around this forum- yes, Bazz, that includes you. Enjoy your sanity... while it lasts.... mwhahahahaha, etc.


----------

